# If all else fails....



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Water is warm. No boat. 10'-20' depth off pier. Night time. And,.....I'm SOL. Any insurance techniques or "go-to" advice! I wish C4 was legal.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

cmdrstp said:


> Water is warm. No boat. 10'-20' depth off pier. Night time. And,.....I'm SOL. Any insurance techniques or "go-to" advice! I wish C4 was legal.


Try fallowing moon phases too.

It seems like you have a lot of trouble getting these walleye, have to caught one yet?

It is something you have to feel out. Trying tossing jigs tipped with a fathead. If you get a hit, you really won't have to wait for it to take it, it will have it.

Also, try having more than one option to go to for bait.

Be patient, if they are there, you will get some, whether its dumb luck or from patients.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

The primary forage over there is buckeye minnows. However- those fish go nuts over sandpike. The bait stores that way used to carry sandpike (they ain't cheap) but the walleye love 'em. Good luck-it's getting to be the time of year over there where you almost gotta have a boat to be consistantly successful.


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you. Both of you. Well, a nightcralwer SLOWLY bounced and dragged along worked! I actually caught 3 18" fat ones in about 30 min. The weather was "perfect" for them to enter the canal. Strong west wind, choppy water, rainy. It just gets a little frustrating on other nights when YOU KNOW they are there and you can't produce with the best advice from experienced people. I probably go 4 to 5 nights a week to the lake (45 min drive one way) to practice and learn. The three hours of sleep nights suck, but...lol. And, I will look for sandpike too.


----------

